# Question about Form 8965



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I have health insurance from a Dutch provider both basic and expanded coverage. I looked at the form and it says nothing about overseas insurance. Am I looking at the right form or do I have to use a different one.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

With an overseas residence, you are supposed to file the extra form to claim your exemption from the health care requirement. This is from the AARO website:



> 7. How do I inform the US government of the fact that I fall within one of the exemptions to the ACA?
> 
> File IRS Form 8965 as part of your annual US tax return.


Choose code C 


> Citizens living abroad and certain noncitizens—You were:
> 
> A U.S. citizen or a resident alien who was physically present in a foreign country or countries for at least 330 full days during any period of 12 consecutive months;
> 
> ...


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Now that I see it its pretty simple actually.

Thanks again.

Bernie McKenna


----------

